# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Forum pour les "francophones" serait plus adapté

## Islander

Bien sûr la majorité est française..... ah au fait "Français", ça s'écrit avec un "c cédille" -> ç

Mais quand bien même, il y a beaucoup de francophones qui visitent l'île (ou qui parfois y habitent) et qui ne sont pas Français. Par exemple: les Belges, Suisses, Luxembourgeois, Canadiens,...ou autres.

Mesdames, Messieurs les modérateurs, pourriez-vous svp changer le titre de ce forum pour éviter de froisser les susceptibilités ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## elgreaux

bonne idée...

----------


## GramChop

> bonne idée...



Sure makes sense to me, too.

----------


## tim

Est-ce une idée unanime des participants ?

----------


## GramChop

> Est-ce une idée unanime des participants ?



Oui por moi.  

(Before anybody has a hissy fit I officially make this disclaimer:  I KNOW that I am not french; wasn't born there, have barely even visited (other than St Barth). I am simply an english-speaking francophile with a propensity to become further educated.)

----------


## amyb

Brava, Missy!

----------


## andynap

mon Dieu

----------


## GramChop

> mon Dieu




La plupart des gens me appellent Missy.  :)

----------


## andynap

> La plupart des gens me appellent Missy.  :)



Do you mean La plupart des gens me *s'appellent?*

----------


## Islander

La plupart des gens *m'appellent* Missy.

----------


## GramChop

Merci, gentlemen.  My written french (at this point) is only as good as Google Translate.

----------


## Islander

" me " becomes " m' " when the following word starts with a, e, i, o, u, y

Same applies for: me, te, se

Je m'appelle
Tu t'ennuies
Il s'imagine

----------


## GramChop

> " me " becomes " m' " when the following word starts with a, e, i, o, u, y
> 
> Same applies for: me, te, se
> 
> Je m'appelle
> Tu t'ennuies
> Il s'imagine



Great tip, Islander.  Kinda like the english "i before e except after c"?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Bonne idée Islander! Une mentalité d'inclusion!!!!

----------


## Marc P

Je supporte "francophones", etant moi meme francophone mais pas Francais.  Canadien en fait.

Remarquez que malgre tout je n'ai jamais reussi a faire les accents sur mon PC!

----------


## elgreaux

> Je supporte "francophones", etant moi meme francophone mais pas Francais.  Canadien en fait.
> 
> Remarquez que malgre tout je n'ai jamais reussi a faire les accents sur mon PC!



Bienvenue!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Marc t'en fais pas moi non plus mais JEK l'a expliqué quelque part.... je crois.... En fait le plus de francophones on peut trouver à participer le mieux ça sera!!!!

----------


## bkeats

Quelle horreur! Leçons d'élision.

 I'm having flashbacks to 10th grade and listening to Madame.  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Islander

Merci pour le changement du titre !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Aller on trinque ou est-ce allez on trinque.... quelqu'un m'éclairci SVP...

----------


## Islander

"Allez, on trinque", je crois.....

Est-ce plus éclairci ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Je peux toujours compter sur toi Islander. Ciao!

----------


## GramChop

_"Je peux toujours compter sur toi"_ is a phrase I MUST remember!  Merci, Pascale.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Hi Gramchop.. Happy to see someone is willing to learn some french..... and have fun with it!!!! A plus!

----------


## GramChop

Mon professeur de français (Rosita) will expect much from me when I see her later this year.

----------


## elgreaux

nous sommes tous les étudiants!

----------


## GramChop

> nous sommes tous les étudiants!



Qui est très vrai, mon ami.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Hi Gram,

So to Ellen's question the better answer would be "C'est vrai" or "C'est très vrai" and since Ellen is female always remember the e at the end of the ami...

----------


## GramChop

> Hi Gram,
> 
> So to Ellen's question the better answer would be "C'est vrai" or "C'est très vrai" and since Ellen is female always remember the e at the end of the ami...



Re: mi/amie:  Dang it!  I know better, Pascale.  I got lazy.  

Thanks for the advice....  C'est bon à savoir, mon amie.   :thumb up:

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Hi Gramchop.. Happy to see someone is willing to learn some french..... and have fun with it!!!! A plus!



I am trying to learn some French language for when I am on island.  I just don't yet understand the majority of what is posted here.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

So I am guessing this is not the right thread for me.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

We are here to help....  No exclusions! Any questions ask away and someone will answer.

----------


## tim

> I am trying to learn some French language for when I am on island.  I just don't yet understand the majority of what is posted here.



Google translate might be of some help.  It even gives the audio of the French pronunciation.

----------


## GramChop

jayhawkgirl:  Tim is spot on!  I use Google Translate and it really helps.  Don't give up.  Other than greetings and social pleasantries, I truly only know enough french to get me a drink, a bathroom and a plate of frites/profiteroles.  :)  I am eager to learn!

----------

